# Shot my Steyr M40 yesterday



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

And, I have to say, I am very, very impressed with this pistol. The sights are awesome. I love the trapozoid sights rather than blocks. The grip angle is pretty shallow, even more so than Glocks. I prefer a steeper angle like my Beretta or USPc, but, it takes all of a second to get used to the grip. The grip fits very well while shooting and will be the only pistol I own that I will not want to buy some Hogues for.

I put 200 rounds down range with no problems. I did some rapid fire and it was very controllable. I think I shoot this gun better than my HK USPc40 (the barrel is ~.4" longer I think). And, as always, when I've only got one more mag worth of bullets, I move the target up to about 15' and blow through the mag as fast as I possibly can. I do this almost as a test (that, and it's damn fun) to see how easy the gun is to control and make sure there are no problems in those up-close and personal situations. Again, very controllable with no issues feeding or loading.

Definitely shoots much better than it's sub-$400 price tag may lead one to believe and definitely night-stand worthy.


----------



## dmc (Mar 10, 2008)

Thats some pretty good groups for rapid fire at 15 yds.

I'm sure you will shoot all in the bullseye when you get used to it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Gun looks good and some fine shooting. You got a winner I'd say. Good luck with it.


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

dmc said:


> Thats some pretty good groups for rapid fire at 15 yds.
> 
> I'm sure you will shoot all in the bullseye when you get used to it.


That pic was from 7 yards. Not sure where you got 15 yards. I did a rapid at 15 feet, but didn't keep that target.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Can you get us a pic of the trapezodial sights?


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

I found one on their site that is probably better than one I could take.










Just line up the front triangle inside the void in the rear, and put the point where you want the bullet to go.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Thanks. I've seen those in the ads and they sure look like they'd be easy to use. Good luck.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I test fired a 9mm a couple of years ago. I loved the gun, and it was very accurate in my hand.

I passed it by because of rumors at that time saying that Steyr was going under, parts would be impossible to get, etc.

I guess the rumors were wrong.

Congrats on a good gun.

WM


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Wandering Man said:


> I test fired a 9mm a couple of years ago. I loved the gun, and it was very accurate in my hand.
> 
> I passed it by because of rumors at that time saying that Steyr was going under, parts would be impossible to get, etc.
> 
> ...


Thanks. That's one of the reasons I bought the thing to begin with... thought they wouldn't be around too much. I am not too worried about replacement parts... yet anyway. I am still a good 3-4,000 rounds away from even needing a replacement guide spring (1,000 flawless rounds so far).

On a side note, it's funny because I made this thread about 10 months ago and now it's getting some notice because of the new section. Hopefully, people's questions are being answered.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

That's a very nice looking pistol ya got there, nice groupings too. I wasn't even aware Steyr made handguns other than their TMP and TP9, but I guess they do. They're known to be pretty high quality firearms I suppose, up there with HK and Walther.


----------

